# Blister on Top of the Foot for Horse Riding



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

She made you actually touch the rail?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

You shouldn't be wearing tennis shoes when you ride. Having shoes without a proper heel on them increases the chances of your foot siding though the stirrup and if you were to fall off then you could be dragged. A pair of paddock or cowboy boots would be much safer.

Is your foot actually touching the wall or are you pulling your foot in some odd way in fear of hitting the wall? Can't say I've ever had a blister on my feet, never mind the top. I could imagine that the soft material could wrinkle and rub as you have you foot in the stirrup. Try some different shoes first, and ask your instructor to double check you are holding your feet right(especially since they can't easily see your outside foot).


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was wearing a pair of paddock boots when I was riding. She did make me touch the rail. My tennis shoes were just for walking. I had the paddock boots for a few years, now. Maybe I need to get some new paddock boots and a pair of bigger sized safety stirrups. The blister could even be from getting on from an unstable mounting block. Would getting a new pair of paddock boots and safety stirrups help?

The stirrup pinched my foot when I was next to the rail.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I had thought of the tennis shoes as after riding. Were you riding in tennis shoes?


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

The stirrup pinched my foot when I was wearing the paddock boots. I never wear tennis shoes for riding. I always wear paddock boots for riding.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

You should discuss this with your instructor. Your stirrup shouldn't be rubbing up against the rail and causing blisters through your boot. Did you tell the instructor you were hitting the rail? What did he/she say?


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I couldn't tell her because my dad would get mad at me. He will call me a big baby and slap me. Last Saturday, another rider was sick in the lesson, and my mom took me then. Now, my mom is sick because of the other rider.

The blister could of been from walking up a lot of stairs at the San Diego Zoo on August 15th with my dad when I didn't want to.

Should I be riding right on the rail in the arena?

Should a sick person be allowed to ride? I don't think so. If a school saw a sick student, they'll send the student to the nurse or to the office to call home.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

You should be able to talk to your instructor without your Dad getting angry. I'm not saying you're wrong -- I'm saying it shouldn't be so, and I want to make sure you and everyone else who reads this knows _that's not okay_!

Can you say something about it without it sounding like a complaint? "Oops! My boot's bumping the rail. Ha ha!"

It is normal to ride close to the rail, but not so close you actually touch it. Your instructor probably didn't know you were too close to it.

Good luck with the riding, and even more luck with your Dad.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

She was the one who made me touch the rail. The other instructor there never made me touch the rail, but I was near the rail. Maybe I need to ride a different horse next time. The horse that I ride is 22 years old; I think something been bothering him the last few times that I rode. I wish that there was a therapeutic riding program in Malibu which is closer to where I live. They also let sick people ride. Is that okay for a therapeutic riding stable do that? My mom is sick with a cold which she caught from the sick rider last Saturday in my lesson, now. 

Should I try a different stable for awhile? I really love riding horses, but I want it to be safe and fun. I love going to horse shows.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Your foot shouldn't hit the rail. It's good to be close to the rail, but...your foot still shouldn't hit it. That's a bit too close. I would tell her in private, screw what your Dad says.  You're not being a baby, you have to speak up! Getting pinched by the rail isn't comfortable at all. If he gets angry, so be it...or like 'ouch! I got pinched!'. She shouldn't make you ride THAT close. Especially if you're in paddock boots that shouldn't happen. You could try a different horse, but it sounds like it's the instructor not the horse that's the issue.

As for letting them ride sick, I guess it depends how sick...I've ridden with a cold before, but once I wasn't contagious/well enough to ride. If I'm practically dying with a sore throat/runny nose, nope. People shouldn't go to the barn if they're sick like that, but to each their own. If you aren't happy with the facility/instructors maybe try to find another place? I know it's probably hard to find another place though.


----------

